
A primer on Elixir Stream - wooola
http://www.activesphere.com/blog/2017/11/28/stream
======
coolpebble
I just started using Phoenix and Elixir and so far I'm loving it. It's so easy
to implement all these async flows.

------
narrowtux
In case you're wondering how to merge streams, the functions `zip` and
`concat` are 2 examples.

------
brightball
This is a great write up. The diagrams to visualize the flow as really
helpful. Well done.

